# Blood test (eg Harmony) vs nuchal scan



## threebirds

Hi ladies

I am going to get the Harmony blood test, which tests for chromosonal abnormalities, can be done from wk 10 onwards and is 99% accurate. Its pricey but we've decided we need to know (due to age & past mcs).

The nuchal scan isnt offered on nhs where we live, so if we want that, that is another private apt & the 2 places that offer the Harmony blood test do not include a nuchal scan.

Has anyone had both nuchal scan & blood test or does getting the blood test remove the need for a nuchal test?

Thanks x


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats 3B!:happydance::hugs:

To answer your question, I have done both and see benefits to each.

My DS1 is 18 months old and with him I did the NT and triple test; I just got my Panorama results yesterday with DS2...all good!:cloud9:

The NT scan was great bc we had a very detailed ultrasound with a specialist and had a very good feeling when we left the appointment. Nuchal fold was small/no fluid found. The wait for the blood screen was around 10 days, but wasn't bad bc I had that visual to boost my confidence.

This time the wait was awful. Not having that scan really threw me for a loop and I was anxious to say the least. With that said, exactly 14 days after the blood draw we had results, including sex.

Having to choose again, I still prefer free DNA testing, like Panorama and Harmony. Granted, there are no fun pics to go with it, but the test is that much more conclusive and in the end, that's what counts.:thumbup:

I wish you nothing but the best and if you have any other questions, please let me know.

FYI, I believe only a few labs read these results and I think they are based here in the States...California to be exact. Two days of my testing time were simply transit and the results were emailed to my doctor.


----------



## threebirds

Thanks so much D and really delighted at your news, congratulations!! :hugs:
Im exhausted now so will reply properly tomorrow, but just wanted to say thank you for your detailed reply, really appreciate it xxx


----------



## Preg Mama

threebirds said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am going to get the Harmony blood test, which tests for chromosonal abnormalities, can be done from wk 10 onwards and is 99% accurate. Its pricey but we've decided we need to know (due to age & past mcs).
> 
> The nuchal scan isnt offered on nhs where we live, so if we want that, that is another private apt & the 2 places that offer the Harmony blood test do not include a nuchal scan.
> 
> Has anyone had both nuchal scan & blood test or does getting the blood test remove the need for a nuchal test?
> 
> Thanks x

Here in Australia we have to do both.


----------



## ItsAWonder

I had both but was able to do them the same day with the same geneticist. Personally, I am glad I did. The scan reassured me immediately and the test backed up our findings - that all was okay. The doctor was able to rule certain disorders out in the ultrasound that are not tested for via blood as well. Seeing the hand open and close meant certain disorders were not an issue, same with the formation of the organs etc. The blood test gives you definitive answers on disorders we would have guessed on via the ultrasound.


----------



## Havmercy

I have a different opinion about the nuchal scan with bloods. I had it with my first son and it stressed me out. It said we were 1:16 chance for downs. We had to do an amino which came back good. All those results took 2 weeks each to come back, it was agony. This time we went for maternit21, I heard its similar to harmony. It was more accurate and non invasive, results only took a few days.


----------

